# Can you kill a man/woman?



## irishlops (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/the-can-you-kill-a-man-test
Again skip the bit and see your result.










I got
Hmmm... You scored 89% Cold and 44% Level-Headed!
You can kill a man, but don't hide the fact that you're ending a life from yourself. Look at the reality of that situation.
You scored 89% on *Cold*, higher than 97% of your peers.
You scored 44% on *Level-Headed*, higher than 14% of your peers.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe you could...
You scored 20% Cold and 64% Level-Headed!

In a pinch, you could do it, but you'd need a **** good reason to. And you're not going to be too happy afterward.


Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average)

 






You scored 20% on *Cold*, higher than 8% of your peers.







You scored 64% on *Level-Headed*, higher than 74% of your peers.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Dec 30, 2009)

our result for The Can You Kill a Man? Test ...
Hmmm...
You scored 82% Cold and 46% Level-Headed!
You can kill a man, but don't hide the fact that you're ending a life from yourself. Look at the reality of that situation.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow...you guys are really COLD. LOl.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 30, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Wow...you guys are really COLD. LOl.


Any one beat 89% cold? You will get a sticker!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 30, 2009)

Your result for The Can You Kill a Man? Test ...


Definitely.
You scored 36% Cold and 59% Level-Headed!

You can kill. But the question "Why would you?" arises. Out of safety or cruelty?


Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average)

 





You scored 36% on *Cold*, higher than 29% of your peers.







You scored 59% on *Level-Headed*, higher than 57% of your peers.


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe you could... You scored 18% Cold and 56% Level-Headed!
In a pinch, you could do it, but you'd need a **** good reason to. And you're not going to be too happy afterward. 
 Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average) 





You scored 18% on *Cold*, higher than 7% of your peers.





You scored 56% on *Level-Headed*, higher than 49% of your peers.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe you could...
You scored 24% Cold and 51% Level-Headed!

In a pinch, you could do it, but you'd need a **** good reason to. And you're not going to be too happy afterward.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wow...you guys are really COLD. LOl.
> ...


Elena, your scores are shocking me. Lol. On this and the other quiz.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 31, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *SweetSassy wrote: *
> ...


*rises eyebrow* Why are so shocked? Some one has to be a bit higher. 
No really, why, now im curious.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, that was an eye opener! I got:


As neccessary.
You scored 31% Cold and 69% Level-Headed!

If threatned, you will respond with equivalent force, and most likely have the nerves to carry you through the act.

Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average)

 





You scored 31% on *Cold*, higher than 20% of your peers.







You scored 69% on *Level-Headed*, higher than 86% of your peers.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 31, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Well, that was an eye opener! I got:
> 
> 
> As neccessary.
> ...


I think you got the highest in level headed,


----------



## Yield (Jun 5, 2011)

I think I got the lowest on cold :]

Maybe you could...
You scored 14% Cold and 49% Level-Headed!
In a pinch, you could do it, but you'd need a darn good reason to. And you're not going to be too happy afterward.

You scored 14% on Cold, higher than 4% of your peers.





You scored 49% on Level-Headed, higher than 41% of your peers.


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 5, 2011)

I didnt like alot of the choices it offered.... Like for the rhino one... I wouldnt shoot it... Or run away... Id rather try and see if i can hop on its back and go for 1 fun ride.

Your result for The Can You Kill a Man? Test ...

Psychotic.
You scored 73% Cold and 31% Level-Headed!


Think about what you're so eager to take away. Killing someone isn't like breaking a G.I. Joe.

You scored 73% on Cold, higher than 82% of your peers.




You scored 31% on Level-Headed, higher than 6% of your peers.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 5, 2011)

Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average) 





You scored 10% on *Cold*, higher than 3% of your peers.





You scored 43% on *Level-Headed*, higher than 27% of your peers.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 31, 2011)

I got exactly the same as Yield: 14% Cold and 49% Logical. I'm kind of afraid of Irishlops if she answered so many of the questions saying she'd kill someone! Just kidding... sort of  I said I would kill baby Hitler but I'd rather someone else do it and if I did it, it would have to be smothering with a pillow or something less violent (as much as any method of killing a baby could be unviolent...) and it would be very hard. I'd also shoot the rhino because I don't want to be gored and trampled to death but I would prefer injuring it and then getting it cared for rather than killing it. Also I have killed bugs before but always apologize to the bug first and prefer to let them go outside.

Oh and I used my junk e-mail account to sign up and will have to explain to my husband why I got a registration e-mail from OK Cupid


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 31, 2011)

I got.... 31% Cold and 71% Level-Headed!

If threatned, you will respond with equivalent force, and most likely have the nerves to carry you through the act.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmmm...

You scored 75% Cold and 37% Level-Headed!
You can kill a man, but don't hide the fact that you're ending a life from yourself. Look at the reality of that situation.


----------



## Jaded (Aug 1, 2011)

I scored Definitely.
61% Cold and 34% Level-Headed


----------



## Jynxie (Sep 24, 2011)

Maybe you could...
You scored 33% Cold and 54% Level-Headed!

In a pinch, you could do it, but you'd need a **** good reason to. And you're not going to be too happy afterward


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 24, 2011)

Maybe you could...
You scored 10% Cold and 49% Level-Headed!
In a pinch, you could do it, but you'd need a **** good reason to. And you're not going to be too happy afterward.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 24, 2011)

Maybe you could...

You scored 10% Cold and 57% Level-Headed!

In a pinch, you could do it, but you'd need a **** good reason to. And you're not going to be too happy afterward.




Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average)



You scored 10% on Cold, higher than 3% of your peers.




You scored 57% on Level-Headed, higher than 67% of your peers.


----------

